# Possible Herf in Fairfax/Burke Virginia



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

I found, by chance, a very nice B&M Establishment here in Fairfax/Burke Virginia. They have a very large and nice selection of some of the finest stogies available in the United States.

His establishment also has humidified storage lockers for rent at very reasonable prices.

He has a nice lounge with leather sofas and assorted chairs as well as a nice Television for us to use as we see fit.

Also, he informed me that he has wireless internet service for any and all BOTL's who would like to bring their laptops.

Descreet alcohol consumption is allowed and other food and beverages can be made available.

I'm no affiliated with this establisment but I have become friendly with the owner.

Having said all that, I'd like to know if any BOTL would be interested in a small/medium or large HERF sometime in Januaray?

So, if you are interested please post in this thread and suggest a date that is most convenient and we'll get something put together if there is enough people interested. Even if it's just a few people that are interested that's ok too.

So, I await hearing from you guys if you are interested and, if so, when would be a good date to do this?

Cheers guys,
I'm looking forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Sounds good, any ideas on a date?


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> Sounds good, any ideas on a date?


Well, I was thinking sometime after the new year. Maybe mid January or so? I'd like to pick a date that will be a free day for most of the BOTL in our area.

Maybe a Friday night or Saturday. I would just like to see if we get any more Gorillas interested as the larger the group we get the better the discounts will be on the stogies.

Including you and I we've so far got at least two and I think I can count my friend in so that would make three.

Heck, we can have a "Celebration of the New Year" HERF if we do it sometime in January. :ss

I subscribed to my own thread so every time someone shows interest I'll get an email notifying me.

It looks like we're off to a decent start.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'l come if it doesn't interfere with Trishields birthday Herf.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Addiction said:


> I'l come if it doesn't interfere with Trishields birthday Herf.


Well, there is no set date as of yet. I'm guaging interest to see if we can get something together.

So by all means throw some dates at me and hopefully we can all settle on one that makes everyone happy.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

No1der said:


> Well, there is no set date as of yet. I'm guaging interest to see if we can get something together.
> 
> So by all means throw some dates at me and hopefully we can all settle on one that makes everyone happy.


Any day that isn't the 19th or the 5th I can make work.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm available any time after the 19th (68trishield herf). Before that I'll be helping my wife after her knee replacement surgery on the 2nd. I would be a heartless cad if I didn't attend to her every whim!


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Very good, very good. We've got something going now.

Let me ask you guys this, are Fridays better than Saturdays or are they both good? For that matter, any particular day of the week isn't good for anyone?

The wheels are turning and I'm now trying to figure out a good date to do this on. The more input from you guys the better the turn out will be.

Looking forward to making this happen. :tu

Looks like we'll be doing a lot of :ss:ss:ss:ss together soon.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Monday Bump

Come on Northern Virginians, let me hear from ya. We've got a nice list of names growing for a possible January HERF and we'd love to have you.

Great oppertunity to smokes some fine cigars along with some great Gorilla company.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm a possible in. Which B+M is this? Is this Cigar King?


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> I'm a possible in. Which B+M is this? Is this Cigar King?


Yes it is.


----------

